# CMake port is broken for FreeBSD 10.0



## afberendsen (Sep 6, 2014)

The new source for cmake is http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/
The Makefile is still pointing to: http://downloads.cmake.org/files/v2.8/

BTW, the latest cmake version is 3.0.1


----------



## julp (Sep 6, 2014)

Have you updated your ports tree? (`portsnap fetch update`) [link=https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/devel/cmake/Makefile?revision=367311&view=markup]Because this is the version 3.0 which is actually in ports since few days[/link].


----------



## afberendsen (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes, I did. Few times until I had enough and started to debug the problem.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 6, 2014)

So you downloaded the source and didn't use ports?


----------



## afberendsen (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes and no. Some ports were installed using `pkg install` while other ports were installed using `make install`.


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 6, 2014)

You wouldn't happen to be running FreeBSD as a guest OS in VirtualBox, would you?


----------



## afberendsen (Sep 6, 2014)

Nope.
It is a Gigabyte GA-7VT600 with 3GB of RAM


----------

